# Internal doors & frames?



## travelling-man

Has anyone had any internal doors and frames fitted recently and if so at what kind of prices please?

I'm being quoted €480 per unit which strikes me as obscenely expensive or am I just being a tightwad?


----------



## canoeman

Sounds a lot big all types, styles of timber door and frame supplier on the Vila Nova de Poiares industrial estate near the woodyard


----------



## MrBife

Went through the exercise recently and ended up buying everything from here and bringing it down via a local freight company

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Prestige-Wooden-Doors/278293018894033

We paid 70 pounds for nice quality internal door and frame sets and were quote quoted 390 euro here in Portugal for the same type size and style. Not worth it for one or two but as we were doing the whole house there was an immense saving. We bought 14 and transport to the 'door'  was €250


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

Hi TM,

Is that the price for one door + frame + fitting + making good? 

Brico***** (and other places) sell standard size internal doors with frames so you can get a price for fitting and supply your own, a straight forward fit would be a couple of hours 
..... but if you need a bispoke one or to fit a non standard size or in a wall which is not straight, square and plumb maybe in a rendered wall then you need to factor in the extra work to make it fit plumb and square + repair and redecorate the walls which may take a couple of days. 

Importing doors can bring it's own problems particularly if they are sourced in Colchester.

Prestige Wooden Doors Reviews - www.prestigewoodendoors.co.uk | Online Home & Garden DIY Stores | Review Centre


----------



## MrBife

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Importing doors can bring it's own problems particularly if they are sourced in Colchester.



Crikey thats some bad press isn't it. Looks like we were very lucky as our order was spot on and all stacked and shrink wrapped onto a pallet for export.

Wickes had more or less the same product and we nearly ordered from there, for some reason doors and frames seem disproportionately more expensive in PT.

Spain was also an option but I always have problems there with trying to get prices - it's like Spanish companies believe the prices should be kept secret !!


----------



## canoeman

Yet there's a big factory at Leira that exports to UK.

I get my waterproof plywood from Spain as the factory at Porto is incapablele of delivering ordered product


----------



## travelling-man

Bodgie

It's for door+frame+fitting and probably little, if any making good as it's a new build so they just need fitting into the doorways....... and yes, all slightly different which is a royal PITA!


----------



## canoeman

Ah well we put frames into place first and built to them


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

*Doors R Us (not)*

Usual new build internal wall is onto a measured standard form (wood frame) so internal door with frame is a "snug" fit. If it's standard internal door + handle + lock + delivery 250 euro made up of 150 for hard ware and 100 for transport and fitting. Less if you have several, more if you want solid hard wood


travelling-man said:


> Bodgie
> 
> It's for door+frame+fitting and probably little, if any making good as it's a new build so they just need fitting into the doorways....... and yes, all slightly different which is a royal PITA!


----------



## travelling-man

Something in the region of €250 a door strikes me as reasonable but we've had several quotes all for around €480 a pop and that strikes me as daylight robbery!


----------



## Janina k

travelling-man said:


> Something in the region of €250 a door strikes me as reasonable but we've had several quotes all for around €480 a pop and that strikes me as daylight robbery!


Hello

There is a timber guy close to use in Vila Nova Do Ceira who does amazing work but he knows no English but if you want i could get his landline number should you have someone to speak for you.

Fred


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks Fred

If you can please PM me his number, I'll have one of my Portuguese friends give him a call.


----------



## southsussex

I used a carpenter at Maças Dona Maria​ which is not a million miles from you. He speaks pretty good English and he handmade all our internal doors, stained and varnished them, included door furniture, fitted matching architrave and fitted them. Just a bit over 100E each if I recall correctly. I don't know if I got a deal because he made my kitchen, staircase and wardrobes but the guy is brilliant. His wife deals with the day to day business side of things and she is a fluent English speaker. Unusually they have a web site too. If you are interested I will PM you his web site details (I have no other interest in them other than they did quite a bit of work at my house)


----------



## travelling-man

southsussex said:


> I used a carpenter at Maças Dona Maria​ which is not a million miles from you. He speaks pretty good English and he handmade all our internal doors, stained and varnished them, included door furniture, fitted matching architrave and fitted them. Just a bit over 100E each if I recall correctly. I don't know if I got a deal because he made my kitchen, staircase and wardrobes but the guy is brilliant. His wife deals with the day to day business side of things and she is a fluent English speaker. Unusually they have a web site too. If you are interested I will PM you his web site details (I have no other interest in them other than they did quite a bit of work at my house)


Can I ask you to PM me his contact details please?


----------



## Emercoleman

southsussex said:


> I used a carpenter at Maças Dona Maria which is not a million miles from you. He speaks pretty good English and he handmade all our internal doors, stained and varnished them, included door furniture, fitted matching architrave and fitted them. Just a bit over 100E each if I recall correctly. I don't know if I got a deal because he made my kitchen, staircase and wardrobes but the guy is brilliant. His wife deals with the day to day business side of things and she is a fluent English speaker. Unusually they have a web site too. If you are interested I will PM you his web site details (I have no other interest in them other than they did quite a bit of work at my house)


Hi could you share the carpenters website and contact details please Thanks so much for posting this


----------

